# CIO - Connected IO



## System (11 January 2012)

Leopard Resources NL (LRR) was formerly known as Acclaim Exploration NL (AEX).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the AEX thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2649


----------



## System (4 March 2016)

*Re: G8C - G8 Communications*

On March 4th, 2016, Leopard Resources NL (LRR) changed its name and ASX code to G8 Communications Limited (G8C).


----------



## System (6 December 2016)

On December 6th, 2016, G8 Communications Limited (G8C) changed its name and ASX code to Connected IO Limited (CIO).


----------



## pixel (11 August 2017)

After 6 years of cash burn, CIO was reborn in March last year:









And now they're connecting Burger King with solar-powered drones:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01880501
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01882604
Swingers could be in for interesting times. 
Double Bottom with breakout 3.2c? I'm on.


----------



## Ann (6 June 2019)

*Connected IO on track to achieve fourth consecutive quarter of growth*

_US-based Connected IO (ASX: CIO) is on target to achieve its fourth consecutive quarter of growth, with the company expecting more than $1 million in cash receipts for the three months ending June.


By the end of May, Connected IO had received $501,000 in cash for the June quarter, with shipped and invoiced products amounting to a further $536,000.


According to Connected IO, the majority of its revenue arises from recurring orders, which are coming from an increasing customer base.


“This has been an exciting period in the history of Connected IO as the company has undergone important changes as it transitions to the next stage of its development,” Connected IO managing director Yakov Temov said.


Mr Temov said the company’s strategy to establish long-term relationships with key clients and partners had led to the record cash receipts and revenues during the current quarter. More..._


----------



## rederob (6 July 2019)

Ann said:


> *Connected IO on track to achieve fourth consecutive quarter of growth*



Looks like some sort of recovery will happen now.
I will find some pennies for this one as not hard to see potential for a doubling of share price.


----------



## Ann (6 July 2019)

Looking at this on long term it just looks just like a load of steaming poop to me. However if you want to dive in short term you may find some valuable fertilizer, go for it! 
There is so much better out there to choose from, one has to ask if there is a true wisdom in your choice. Not for me to judge Rob.


----------



## rederob (7 July 2019)

Ann said:


> There is so much better out there to choose from, one has to ask if there is a true wisdom in your choice. Not for me to judge Rob.



If you look for penny dreadfulls then it's handy to their heritage.  I bought this as AEX when it was 2.3cents and a gold explorer, over 10 years ago.  It had a few name changes in between, but never once turned a profit beforehand.  Now it is nothing like what it started out as, and is not on anyone's radar.  These are the companies that offer far better potential for gains than those that suck you dry with promises and more promises.
On the subject of penny dreadfulls, my pick of those with "promise" is BCB.


----------

